# Pentax K10D and my old Pentax Lenses



## Maine Guide (Dec 23, 2007)

Hi All,

This is my first post.  I've been lurking about for a few months now and looked over a lot of solid advice before I decided to purchase the Pentax K10D as my first digital SLR.  I have two Pentax K1000 SE's and about 6 lenses that I've used since the early 90's.  Made sense to continue with a Pentax product.

I purchased it with the kit lens (18-55).  

My question is - some of the lenses I have used on the K1000 have the "A" on the aperture to the farthest left.  In the case of my Tokina 28MM/f2.8, it is to the left of the 16.  I understand this to be an "auto" setting.  How does this work in conjunction with the auto focus of the digital?  For instance, with the kit lens, when I push the shutter down, it focuses automatically.  With the Tokina lens, it does not.  I still have to focus manually, even if on the "A" setting.  Am I doing something wrong?

Thanks to all.

Rick


----------



## usayit (Dec 23, 2007)

When mounted to the K10D, the later manual Kmounts with the "A" setting allows the camera to stop down the lens automatically.  For lenses without the "A" on the aperture ring, you have to do everything manually. 

The "A" setting has nothing to do with AF.. it is an aperture setting.   

i believe your manual should have this explained.


----------

